# FoxJack or Mojo Critter?



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Any opinions/ experience with the FoxJack or Mojo Critter? Which one is best?


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have both.
The Fox Jack will seriously decrease your transmitting range. Not sure if the device blocks the internal antenna, but I am lucky to get 50yds, if that. It now sits in the box.
The MoJo critter goes with me, all the time. Works great and I've had coyotes come in to it before I could even walk back to the hide to start calling! Owls like it too.

A few of tips from past experience:
Make sure there is no tall grass or twigs around. It will find them and snag them.
Give the thumbscrew a twist before you go to your hide to make sure the "tail" is in there tight.
Make sure the ground spike is in tight. The vibration can cause it to work loose.
If you have cats, don't leave it out. They will find the fur and steal it.


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

I have both as well. Both work great. I would lean towards the Foxjack for the reason of its on the caller. Less to mess with. I also like turning it off and on. If a coyote is coming good I normally dont even turn it on. If he gets hanky sometimes I can turn on the decoy and stop him for a shot. Stopped a hard charging bobcat just the other day.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ddog said:


> I have both as well. Both work great. I would lean towards the Foxjack for the reason of its on the caller.


Have you noticed decreased transmitting/reception range with the foxjack installed?
Got me wondering if it is just my particular unit.


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

LanceS4803 said:


> Have you noticed decreased transmitting/reception range with the foxjack installed?
> Got me wondering if it is just my particular unit.


I have not noticed any problems. I use a Shockwave and aint put it very far away when using the decoy. Maybe 70 yards is the furthest.


----------

